# Diamante



## VisExp (Jan 19, 2009)

Diamonds that is, for a Princess :biggrin:  One of Dawn's Ruby Red single resin blanks inlaid with wood veneers and brass.  The three different materials, PR, wood and brass, proved interesting gluing together and finishing the pen.  

Thanks for looking and your comments and critiques are appreciated.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, that is one really pretty pen.  Love the inlay!!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 19, 2009)

super nice, great job on it.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice. Is the design or inlay on both sides or just one side? Inquiring minds have to know.:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice look Keith -  would look even nicer when you make the patter 360.  I know you can do it!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 19, 2009)

papaturner said:


> Very nice. Is the design or inlay on both sides or just one side? Inquiring minds have to know.:biggrin:



Perry, it is an inlay and it is on both sides of the pen.  Sorry, I didn't show that very well in the picture :redface:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 19, 2009)

Keith, between you akbar24601 (Steve) and our friend from across the pond Mr. Rat, you all blow my mind. Well done my friend.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is abslutely stunning Keith! You did a wonderful job. I love the color combos. Diamonds for a Princess indeed!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 19, 2009)

Niiice.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome.  what more can I say.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 19, 2009)

As usual Keith, my socks have dissappeared!  Keep it up.


----------



## Bill Rockenbach (Jan 19, 2009)

*Awesume*

Beautiful pen.  I’m just getting started into pens with bands etc.  What thickness brass did you use?  What type of adhesive did you use?


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Man that is one purrty pen.Awesome work.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 19, 2009)

Very very nice work Keith!


----------



## bad (Jan 19, 2009)

Keith that's an amazing pen. After seeing your pen and a couple of other pens posted lately I realize just how much I have to learn. You just set the bar a little higher for the rest of us


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Gosh Keith, now* I* am embarrassed!:embarrassed:

Wonderful job - as usual!!!:worship: I really like the white and brass of the inlay and how well it compliments the Sierra. Very delicate looking, and very, very pretty!

BTW that blank looks familiar..now where could I have seen it before???


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 19, 2009)

Great looking pen. Nice work.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally.......... a keeper! :biggrin:

As usual, great job.  So, did you do a ca finish over the whole thing to protect the wood or what?


----------



## rlofton (Jan 19, 2009)

Top notch looking pen!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2009)

Outstanding pen, nice work.


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 19, 2009)

How do you guys do this stuff? Great job!!!!!!
Travis


----------



## VisExp (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments everyone 




Bill Rockenbach said:


> Beautiful pen.  I’m just getting started into pens with bands etc.  What thickness brass did you use?  What type of adhesive did you use?



Bill I used 36 gauge brass.  It is 0.005" thick.  The laminates were glued together with Gorilla Glue and I used 5 minute epoxy to glue them into the blank.



Texatdurango said:


> Finally.......... a keeper! :biggrin:
> 
> As usual, great job.  So, did you do a ca finish over the whole thing to protect the wood or what?



Thanks George.  When I started skydiving photography a friend gave me some great advice.  He told me to make a lot of jumps, take a load of pictures and only show people the good ones :wink:

Good catch on the finish.  It took a couple attempts to figure out what to do.  After my final pass with the skew I soaked the veneer with thin CA, allowing it to wick into the wood, trying to keep it off the PR as much as possible.  Then I just finished it like a regular PR blank.  Given that I wet sanded and finished with a polish of McGuires Plastix and the white veneer did not stain I figured that it must have been sealed by the CA.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 19, 2009)

great job, I like the diamond shape created by the inlays. Very classy looking, indeed. Did you cut your own slices of wood?


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 19, 2009)

That is very, very nice.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 20, 2009)

Critique it?  It's perfect!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 20, 2009)

VERY nice pen. This is the kind that takes pen making up at least a couple of notches! Congratulations on another great pen!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 20, 2009)

Keith, as usual you did an outstanding job, although I am starting to think maybe you Floridians are some how cheating, it's not fair that you guys can make such killer pens, while some of us are condemned to mediocrity.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 20, 2009)

bitshird said:


> I am starting to think maybe you Floridians are some how cheating, it's not fair that you guys can make such killer pens, while some of us are condemned to mediocrity.



LOL.  Ken to be fair, we do have an advantage in that we can be in the workshop twelve months of the year :wink:


----------

